# Chinese or chippy ?



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

****** or chippy ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Depends on which night it is ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

It's Wednesday today lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, ****** Chippy is usually better quality.
Hoggy.


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the clarity hoggy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Mr Wongs


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ya wong winged it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, Wednesday, well I'll go Chinese, Dragon Palace ;-)

Have to agree with Hoggy on the chinese chippy ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Errr .. Are we allowed to use the "Ch" word or is deemed to be politically incorrect ? Is it not regarded as being discriminatory ?

I mean, will fish feel left out because the emphasis on CHIP-py, will meat pies feel like second class fodder, are mushy peas being neglected ? These are serious issues than can cause offence to certain foods by the careless use of the Ch word and can make them feel like outcasts in their own takeaways. 
Nuff said


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> Errr .. Are we allowed to use the "Ch" word or is deemed to be politically incorrect ? Is it not regarded as being discriminatory ?
> 
> I mean, will fish feel left out because the emphasis on CHIP-py, will meat pies feel like second class fodder, are mushy peas being neglected ? These are serious issues than can cause offence to certain foods by the careless use of the Ch word and can make them feel like outcasts in their own takeaways.
> Nuff said


Love it 

****** Chippy here too - although we do have a fantastic chippy, thats much more of a 'norty treat' than a chow mein!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Corrected my wording chaps :-(

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Lrihk (Jan 13, 2014)

Speaking on the behalf of other Chinese owners of TTs who maybe on the boards.. I think this thread is unnecessary, pointless as well as borderline racist only because of the term used.. Why not Chinese? Why ******..? :?

*sigh*


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

As the wife has gone to visit her mother on the train, I drove her Fiat 500 down to Mcds for a Big Mac Meal.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wednesday is always pizza night in my house....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

****** because that's what's it's called we are talking about a shop not a person you can not be racist to a shop! Bit like chippy and chip shop ! Ummmm two for Tuesday is pizza night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just dont eat fish and chips on a Monday. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

But what if I wanted an Indian......

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> But what if I wanted an Indian......
> 
> J
> Xx


I like Indians, but I couldn't eat a whole one.

the food they cook is delicious too


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol could see that coming lol

J
Xx


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Indian is fine x don't call in curry house or ruby though might offend someone x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

Lrihk said:


> Speaking on the behalf of other Chinese owners of TTs who maybe on the boards.. I think this thread is unnecessary, pointless as well as borderline racist only because of the term used.. Why not Chinese? Why ******..? :?
> 
> *sigh*


 There is always one isn't there... :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Readie1978 said:


> ****** because that's what's it's called we are talking about a shop not a person you can not be racist to a shop! Bit like chippy and chip shop ! Ummmm two for Tuesday is pizza night


Exactly this!! I always call my local Jamaican restaurant 'the n****r shop' and I'm constantly getting stick from the PC brigade for being a racist. You can't be racist to a shop, can you!!1!


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Tom_TTSline said:


> Lrihk said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking on the behalf of other Chinese owners of TTs who maybe on the boards.. I think this thread is unnecessary, pointless as well as borderline racist only because of the term used.. Why not Chinese? Why ******..? :?
> ...


Always one what? :?

How is one meant to know it is the name of a shop?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lrihk said:


> Speaking on the behalf of other Chinese owners of TTs who maybe on the boards.. I think this thread is unnecessary, pointless as well as borderline racist only because of the term used.. Why not Chinese? Why ******..? :?
> 
> *sigh*


Im sure they can speak for themselves and dont need P.C. crusaders like you to do it for them. :roll:

I know a lot of Chinese people (I run a fishmongers and get a lot of chinese customers) I have asked in the past about the term ****** to decribe a Chinese takeaway, the topic came up after a local 86 year old man was reported to police and prosecuted for for a "race hate crime" refering to a corner shop as a "paki shop". He did it standing in the queue to be served and was overheard by the owners of the shop.

Anyway, on asking most couldn't understand the fuss and couldn't care less what the shop was refered to.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Lrihk read a post where it isn't clear 'what was being refered to' and spoke up about it. I dont think expressing one's opinions makes them a P.C crusader. :?

I think there, now, is a crusade for P.C. crusaders


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

nilanth said:


> Lrihk read a post where it isn't clear 'what was being refered to' and spoke up about it. I dont think expressing one's opinions makes them a P.C crusader. :?
> 
> I think there, now, is a crusade for P.C. crusaders


I think it was perfectly clear... not like I read it and thought..... what do I prefer? Chinese people or chips :lol:

The term "chinkey" to describe a Cantonese takaway is not racist, I'd call it that no matter the race making the food as im refering to the food not the origon of the people that cook it.

People need to chill out and stop taking offence too everything. :roll:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

> ..... what do I prefer? Chinese people or chips :lol:
> 
> The term "chinkey" to describe a Cantonese takaway is not racist, I'd call it that no matter the race making the food as im refering to the food not the origon of the people that cook it.
> 
> People need to chill out and stop taking offence too everything. :roll:


I prefer both but not necessarily at the same time. :lol:

I think the confusion came about because it wasn't 100% clear you were refering to the food. :?


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

i'm bloody starving now. off to Wagamama for some Katsu curry! Love it


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

nilanth said:


> > ..... what do I prefer? Chinese people or chips :lol:
> >
> > The term "chinkey" to describe a Cantonese takaway is not racist, I'd call it that no matter the race making the food as im refering to the food not the origon of the people that cook it.
> >
> ...


Yep the long lost people of Potatoland, historically refered to as "chippies" caused the food confusion.....

Sorry ill stop and get my coat.....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Anyway, on asking most couldn't understand the fuss and couldn't care less what the shop was refered to.


When you say "most", does that mean some of the Chinese people asked *did *feel it was wrong to use that word to refer to Chinese restaurants?


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think it was perfectly clear... not like I read it and thought..... what do I prefer? Chinese people or chips :lol:

Love it brian1978

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, on asking most couldn't understand the fuss and couldn't care less what the shop was refered to.
> ...


No just the way I wrote it. None cared. Most didn't understand the fuss over it.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

For me it has to be Chinese from a Chinese takeaway, we have a fantastic one (The New Golden Ocean) literally two minutes away.

Chippy has to be from a proper chippy, but it's becoming difficult to find a decent one. We travel 25 miles to our favourite chippy (Grandma Pollard's in Walsden, Todmorden) for their home made rag steak puddings and chips cooked in beef dripping! 

PS. Hope I haven't offended any vegetarians!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cloud said:


> For me it has to be Chinese from a Chinese takeaway, we have a fantastic one (The New Golden Ocean) literally two minutes away.
> 
> Chippy has to be from a proper chippy, but it's becoming difficult to find a decent one. We travel 25 miles to our favourite chippy (Grandma Pollard's in Walsden, Todmorden) for their home made rag steak puddings and chips cooked in beef dripping!
> 
> PS. Hope I haven't offended any vegetarians!


No but you have offended the potato people.










Chippy indeed


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I very rarely do takeaways. Nor do I eat out very often. Most of the time when I do, I come away thinking I could have cooked it a lot better myself and saved a fortune.
Chinese food (from takeaways) is usually awful, so full of salt, sugar and MSG. I'd prefer a decent authentic Thai any day. Indian curries are usually just "meat in slop (sauce)". Fish and chips is greasy, heavy and bland. The rubbish your average burger/kebab/pizza joint dishes out is barely worthy of being called "food".


----------



## Lrihk (Jan 13, 2014)

Just to clear it up, I'm no PC crusader and understand a ****** can be used as a Chinese Takeaway.. hell I banter with racist jokes with colleagues in work a lot and see myself more British than Chinese having been born in this country.

I used to call the corner shop Paki's because yeah, that's what we call them in Wales, but when I moved to London couple years ago and used that term.. well.. let's say it didn't come across right.

Anyways, I've grown up with racism in my schools days and it's pretty much has desentized me, but I know of others who could be browsing the TT forums and jumping on the MK2 section and first thing they see is ****** or Chippy.. I don't think that gives the forum a good image personally, but nice to see if it's been moved to the corrected section.

As for ****** or Chippy, why not have a half an half with Curry sauce.. that seems to be the popular one in my parents takeaway :wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I will be spending some hard earned at our local Chinese take away this evening. 
My in-laws are coming round, so we'll treat them to one. Don't have takeaways that often but I usually go for, chicken satay skewers, Sichuan chicken and Singapore fried rice (no prawns) horrible little sods.


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I like cheese


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr Funk said:


> I like cheese


I like turtles.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Turtle soup.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> > I like cheese
> ...


I had a turtle I named Zed.
He liked to wander around.
Turtle Zed was always popping out!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Daddy or chips?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

....or cheese? :twisted:


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

nilanth said:


> Tom_TTSline said:
> 
> 
> > Lrihk said:
> ...


Over reacting over a word. :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that 99.9% of people on here know that "******" is a very common term used for a chinese shop....I say it when I go to my local but it doesnt mean I'm racist........

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Otley said:


> I had a turtle I named Zed.
> He liked to wander around.
> Turtle Zed was always popping out!


 :lol:


----------

